# iMessages don't load (PLEASE HELP)



## courtx3 (Dec 26, 2011)

I got a new Ipod for Christmas and was excited to set up my iMessages account (all of my friends use it) ! However, for some reason, I don't receive the messages... I get a notification when someone messages me in the notifications bar, but when I go to the application to read the message and reply, the message won't show up. :banghead:


----------



## steveshults (Nov 22, 2011)

have you Sync'd the device with iTunes yet since you received it?


----------

